# loopy, redundant colon, zoloft



## 19733 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi everyone. Iam new to this site. I have had IBS and a long loopy colon for 7 years. My main problems have been constipation, bloating and abdo pain. I either have to eat alot of fibre to use my bowels and then get more pain and bloating or go gluten or carb free which helps with the pain and bloating but then cannot go to the toilet. I was on endep for about two years, seemed to help with the pain but then had to eat things that do not agree with my to go to the toilet as endep constipates. I have just started zoloft five days ago. I was rough for the first two days with all the side effects, I think that are almost gone now except Iam now using my bowels to much, which for me could be a good thing, now maybe I can eat less fibre or carbs and will still be able to go. Has anyone out there got anything similiar to me or had positive results with zoloft.Pedro


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people have found Zoloft seems to work fairly well for IBS-C.K.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the board


----------



## 19733 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks. I have been so sick since taking zoloft. I got over the headaches etc but then got chronic abdo pain. I have now decided to go back on the endep and my old diet which is relatively high fibre. I wanted to try a low fibre diet, but cannot see how I would go to the toilet regularly if taking endep or even without taking it. Will just have to see how things go.Pedro


----------

